
Ask HN: How Do You Focus? - igotsideas
I’ve always had difficulty focusing. I tend think about other things when I read and when someone is explaining something to me. Anyone ever have this and how did you correct it?
======
Jarwain
Assuming that you're generally healthy, not deprived of sleep or otherwise
dealing with fatigue, and you don't have sleep apnea, this sounds like a
classic description of ADHD. I'm not a doctor though, so take it with a grain
of salt; do your research and/or talk to a licensed professional if you have
concerns.

My experience of ADHD feels like getting distracted by my own thoughts. Mind
wandering at inopportune times, or random thoughts popping into my head. It
tends to happen when I'm not effectively engaged by what I'm reading or who
I'm listening to.

I generally try to be mindful and aware of my attention and thoughts, to
refocus whenever I notice myself wandering off. I try this as frequently as
possible, and try to build a habit out of it.

When listening to others explain things, I try to be an active listener.
Rephrase what they just said in your own words, as best you can. Engage in
discussion whenever possible/polite.

When reading, I like to Doodle, rewrite in my own words, or otherwise find
ways to engage with what I'm reading.

Generally, improving one's focus takes time and practice, like any other
skill.

------
yesenadam
Maybe if you mention in the question that you've always found it hard, you
might get more response. The explanation made it very different from what I
expected the question was. That sounds terrible. Good luck!

